# 1976 Colnago Mexico Project



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Sadly it's a 53cm frame, reportedly belonging originally to the 5-time cyclocross world champion Albert Zweifel (Switzerland). Story likely true, as in 1977 Zweifel rode for the Swiss Team "Känel - Colnago". Cool to think this bike could have been ridden in the Tour de Suisse that year.

Anyhow, it's all Campagnolo Super Record Pantograph, with a TTT Pantograph stem and bars, and some kind of strange hollow titanium BB with lock rings on both sides and sealed bearings (not Campagnolo).

The idea is to strip off all the sick pantograph parts to pimp my 1972 Super (60cm, my size), strip, paint and sticker it (same color), build it up with the Nuovo Record group from the 72 Super, and see if anyone needs a nice ride.

Here's some pictures.

View attachment 240958


View attachment 240959


View attachment 240960


View attachment 240961


View attachment 240962


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

*More Pix*

View attachment 240963


View attachment 240964


View attachment 240965


View attachment 240966


View attachment 240967


View attachment 240968


View attachment 240969


View attachment 240970


View attachment 240971


View attachment 240972


View attachment 240973


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

*Goal is this look*

View attachment 240974


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd wager the BB is OMAS. Be careful with it, they used very soft alloys.

Your bike is gorgeous. :thumbsup:


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

*BB Pix*

Here's that BB. It's not a sealed bearing, but works just like one. the outer side of the lip spindle contacts the inner ring of the bearing and the spindle snugly fits into the inner ring.

In any case it's a titanium spindle and aluminium cups & rings and light as anything.

View attachment 241013


View attachment 241014


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

That is a sealed bearing.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Maybeck said:


> That is a sealed bearing.


No, that is a cartridge bearing, but as you can see it is NOT sealed 

Looks like an O.M.A.S. to me, too...very cool!


----------



## Kurt_W (Mar 13, 2009)

Do you have plans for the pantograph stuff? If you're planning on selling it off, I'm interested. I'm finishing up a '77-78 Mexico.

Kurt


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

a thing of beauty.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Pantograph parts are mine (RTFP) and I just measured my 72 Super after watching some Eddy Merckx video and it's actually a 58 x 58 cm just like the Eddy Mexico. Had to measure my 96 Master Olympic and it's a 57 x 57.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Doing the 72 Super and since the shop stinks like paint stripper & paint already I decided to start on the Mexico.

Has only 2 coats of paint, grey over white, and has quite a few rust runners under the surface but luckily none are deep. The Super had 3 coats, red, white, then blue, and absolutly no rust, every chip went through blue & white but red did not chip off anywhere.

Here's how it sits...
View attachment 241799

View attachment 241800


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

The beautiful thing about these bikes are they not only have Ernesto's name on them but also his love in them.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

got a decent compressor finally and got this one primed and ready to spray.

Gonna have to sell this after the build to funance Christmas, so I'm wondering about stickers- seems yellow is correct for the silver bike but I think the black would look nicer. Opinions? Effect on resale value?



View attachment 244257

View attachment 244258


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

just saw this 1975 Colnago Super on Ray Dobbin's fine site, and I like the black.

going to use a little more a metallic silver, because i want to.

View attachment 244336


----------



## Om Flyer (Jun 29, 2007)

american psycho, please check your PM.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Putting some silver down on the fork it's looking nice.
View attachment 244428


Did the head lug and I like it.
View attachment 244429


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Original wheels are rough, hubs are good.
View attachment 244430


Woul high- flange be period correct? Got a nice pair in the cellar.
View attachment 244431

View attachment 244432


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

sweet bike , I think High flange hubs ,looks like shimano brake pads F&R (dura ace ?)


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

latman said:


> sweet bike , I think High flange hubs ,looks like shimano brake pads F&R (dura ace ?)


check on the pads - i've got true replacements in the box, along with the rubber grommets.

the high flanges i'd like to keep, but i could settle for the low flange on the 1972 Super since cash is tight, and i don't want to hassle building a set of wheels anytime soon.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Been to busy to paint - gotta fab a booth, but here's some porn


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

great thread--it's nice to see quality frames nekkid to see if the brazing was good, & those look pretty nice.

Is this a hobby for you or would you consider yourself a semi-pro? pro?

I'd love to know a little more about your compressor/gun/home-made booth & what paint you are using...

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

It's a hobby but I know how to paint(cars) and did 3 bikes as preparation/practice this summer. It's really not rocket science more being careful & thorough. 

I used a pressure- feed gun and a very small compressor outdoors, and was happy with the results, but not overjoyed, I used enamel paint and learned the hard way about lacqeur clear-coat over enamel.

So I read up and heard about HVLP and how it's the latest-greatest and decided to go that way. Got me a 2gun set online new, and a massive 2-cylinder compressor with 2 water traps for $100.
View attachment 245155

View attachment 245156


Building a booth in the basement with 3/4 inch PVC and plastic and a few fans feeding the fumes out the window. 

I use an old gas mask when I spray to keep the lungs clean.

Waiting for more paint supplies from Germany before I continue. I'll keep updating as I go on.

This bike will be for sale when done and I want the buyer to see how the work was done so there's no misunderstandings.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Been hampered by the pregnant wife with the frame paint, and it's too cold to go outside, so I've started on the components.

Torn on whether to put these on the buffing wheel, opinions?

Using oil-based mosel paint. Methed is to thin it and just drip it on & let it fill the space. Will trim the overflow with a razor knife and lightly buff.

View attachment 247384

View attachment 247385

View attachment 247386


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

american psycho said:


> Been hampered by the pregnant wife with the frame paint, and it's too cold to go outside, so I've started on the components.
> 
> Torn on whether to put these on the buffing wheel, opinions?
> 
> Using oil-based mosel paint. Methed is to thin it and just drip it on & let it fill the space. Will trim the overflow with a razor knife and lightly buff.


Well done....I'm a big fan of painting flutes and small parts


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Wonderful project!

My youngest son and I are starting tomorrow on our 1977 Colnago Super resto.

I drove to Madison to pick her up today, and she's gorgeous.

The Super is the same color as yours, so if you need pics for reference just let me know.

I'm watching this thread like a hawk.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

american psycho said:


> View attachment 240963
> 
> 
> View attachment 240964
> ...


That RD appears to be in excellent condition,except for some dirt , and is very rare and
therefore valuble to collectors. The whole bike is a great find but the RD is the crown jewel
of that package.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

wife & kids at the grandparents for the week, built up the ghetto paint-booth, and getting ready to spray.

Ghetto ventilation
View attachment 250831


PVC Frame with tarp bottom
View attachment 250832


Master craftsmanship on the joints.
View attachment 250833


All together now, fan is on and the vacuum is bending the PVC frame.
View attachment 250834


There's a 1976 Mexico in there, about to get hit with Subaru Metallic Silver 39D (have to spray the car some for sale, optimizing resources...)
View attachment 250835


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Field ready--as my friend the Major used to say... (able to improvise in the field).

That's a great simple solution for a paint booth.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

*Fork after first 2 coats*

Going to do 2 more, sand it smooth, lay down a couple more, sand, then clear coat.

Getting a bit of orange-peel, glad I started with the fork to get the paint dialed in.

I'm liking the results - it''s nice to have a proper gun & compressor, but I see how metallic paint brings out all the imperfections. Good thing I'm anal retentive.

View attachment 250836


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

*getting everything ready...*

i can't wait until the paint is perfect, the new graphics are on, the clear coat has dried, and i get to put all this sick stuff on.

i got really excited when cleaning up the original pedals, i saw the D on the spindle and thought i'd scored a pair of titanium pedals, but alas the other spindle was stamped S - likely one broke and was replaced. the pedals were beat, anyhow, and i got a noce pair of S stamped as replacements.

View attachment 250912


View attachment 250913


View attachment 250914


View attachment 250915


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

*Decals Applied*

Got them from velociao.com - happy with the Colnago and Mexico transfers, but the Head Tube is a sticker.

Question to the pros - should I clear-coat the chromed dropouts and crown on the fork?

View attachment 250986


View attachment 250987


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

So much bike envy right now - that project is shaping up nicely, and that's not to mention the panto'd campy goodies!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

american psycho said:


> the D on the spindle and thought i'd scored a pair of titanium pedals, but alas the other spindle was stamped S


I think the D and S indicate Left and Right in Italian.

I can't recall ever seeing that chainstay/'dropout attachment style on a Colnago before.


----------



## jasonbakersd (Feb 19, 2012)

very nice, be great to see the final product


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Well, I messed up with the uerethane clear coat, and took her back to bare metal. Anti-rust primer and a fee coats of silver, and I chose the black decals this time which I prefer.

Wi be building tomorrow. Sadly sold off the panto parts over the winter, and will go with SR that's on my 98 Titanio.

View attachment 279761

View attachment 279756

View attachment 279757

View attachment 279758

View attachment 279759

View attachment 279760


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

*Finished - Ready to be Ridden*

Sadly I take a 57, not a 53. Anyone looking for a sweet ride?

View attachment 280125
View attachment 280142
View attachment 280141
View attachment 280140
View attachment 280139
View attachment 280138
View attachment 280137
View attachment 280136
View attachment 280135
View attachment 280134
View attachment 280133
View attachment 280132
View attachment 280131
View attachment 280130
View attachment 280129
View attachment 280128
View attachment 280127
View attachment 280126
View attachment 280143


----------

